# life of tires in auto-x



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

okay. i finally have a weekend to try auto-x and will be preparing for next sunday. i have a question or two about auto-x. 

how long will a new set of performance tires last in auto-x?

should i use my old granny tires first or use a new set of performance? 
FYI, i have granny tires in the front and performance in the back. the front passenger side tire makes a thumping noise when i drive above 25mph.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

initial V said:


> okay. i finally have a weekend to try auto-x and will be preparing for next sunday. i have a question or two about auto-x.
> 
> how long will a new set of performance tires last in auto-x?
> 
> ...


UMMM get matching tires for sure before you go. And how long they will last depends on the treadwear rating of the tire. For your first time it won't matter as you will be learning and no where near the limit of the car, but I recommend getting the thumping corrected with a decent set of matching tires.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

first, fix that bad tire up front.. doesn't matter what it is, but fix it.
if it's got a blister in it, you may not even pass tech inspection at the event.

for tires, you can expect a decent life out of performance street tires, but if you go with something like Azenis or other similar tires, expect roughly a year on them if you drive them on the street and Auto X on them once a month.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

a year and a half on my falken 215's. and i'm upgrading to 615's.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

initial V said:


> okay. i finally have a weekend to try auto-x and will be preparing for next sunday. i have a question or two about auto-x.
> 
> how long will a new set of performance tires last in auto-x?
> 
> ...


Granny tires? I'd rather stay home. The other question is about the course itself. Some autox events are all about 2000 pilons at 60kph while others are more open and more fun. Either way, I'm wondering why the debate. What did you buy the performance tires for in the first place?


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> Granny tires? I'd rather stay home. The other question is about the course itself. Some autox events are all about 2000 pilons at 60kph while others are more open and more fun. Either way, I'm wondering why the debate. What did you buy the performance tires for in the first place?


well my old set of tires were bought by my brother who got a flat or two within two years.
anyway, i bought a new set of tires for AutoX last sunday and i think i did pretty okay.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

initial V said:


> well my old set of tires were bought by my brother who got a flat or two within two years.
> anyway, i bought a new set of tires for AutoX last sunday and i think i did pretty okay.


What tires did you get?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

come this saturday night, i'll be testing if the rt-615's are well worth it. 1 of 2 SCCA night runs.


----------

